# Wolfwood Hits 4000



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*You Big Dog .....Keep Them Coming!! *


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

What took you so long?









Congrats.

Mark


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

didn't we celebrate this milestone last week?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=14954

Yes, we did. It is rare that Tami missed a thread. She must have had camping on her mind and thats a good thing.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=14954


I was about to do the same thing, John.

I just figured with the way Wolfwood racks up post counts, she'd hit another 4 grand since then!









Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations Wolfie!!!*























Wow! 4,000 posts! It seems like just yesterday you were at 3,999!
*You go girl!*









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> *Congratulations Wolfie!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...or at least last week.









Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks all. I must say, I was beginning to think I was in a time warp...

DejaVu - all over again









Mark, if I had hit another 4000, not only would I be losing my happy home, but I'd be in danger of encroaching on HootBob's and The King's post count too.














That would just be wrong (on both fronts







) !


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats Judi, women tend to talk a lot more than men so why not lots of posts

After all, women have so many good things to say and as a man, I appreciate every word.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Congrats Judi, women tend to talk a lot more than men so why not lots of posts
> 
> After all, women have so many good things to say and as a man, I appreciate every word.
> 
> Mike


I've read this somewhere before......hmmmm









Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Congrats Judi, women tend to talk a lot more than men so why not lots of posts
> 
> After all, women have so many good things to say and as a man, I appreciate every word.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike. Good save....again!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Starting to feel like row row row your boat

..............................................row row row your boat

..................................................................... row row row your boat


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

More shameless post building no doubt.

Tim


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Wolfie's still around?

Hey, congrats on all the great posts.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Gotta try to catch up to all these young outback upstarts..........

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

that was my thought too Mike.

Ahh, remember the old days.?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OK, clearly I am losing my mind







I couldn't remember the celebration, so I searched back twice to see if I missed it & I couldn't find it.






















Sorry everyone I goofed







but it's all good.







We can all use a celebration thread now & again & again & again .....


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> that was my thought too Mike.
> 
> Ahh, remember the old days.?


Yep, those were the days alright







.

They can take away my top 10 poster rank but you, me and Hootbob will always be the first three at the first ever outbackers rally.

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Woo Hoo! You Da Woman!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Woo Hoo! You Da Woman!


Wolfie - you are so good we had to repeat ourselves.

Thor


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Congrats Judi, women tend to talk a lot more than men so why not lots of posts
> 
> After all, women have so many good things to say and as a man, I appreciate every word.
> 
> Mike


I've read this somewhere before......hmmmm









Tim
[/quote]
I know...must be Deja Vu


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

You guys are killin' me!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Congrats Judi, women tend to talk a lot more than men so why not lots of posts
> 
> After all, women have so many good things to say and as a man, I appreciate every word.
> 
> Mike


I've read this somewhere before......hmmmm









Tim
[/quote]
I know...must be Deja Vu








[/quote]

I think there's a conveyor belt involved here!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> Congrats Judi, women tend to talk a lot more than men so why not lots of posts
> 
> After all, women have so many good things to say and as a man, I appreciate every word.
> 
> Mike


I've read this somewhere before......hmmmm









Tim[/quote]
I know...must be Deja Vu







[/quote]
I think there's a conveyor belt involved here!














[/quote]







NO!!! Don't be tying me into that Conveyor Belt thing!!







Ohhhhhhh, no.







Uh uh......no no no no no


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> You guys are killin' me!


be careful people!!! after 4000 posts she could be fragile, you know, worn out or something! but I prefer to think very experienced! a pro! a Goddess!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Way to go....keep them coming!!!


----------

